# Fresh water tank Montana keystone 5th wheel



## Mddixon87 (Dec 31, 2015)

hi, question about my fresh water tank.  Somehow it keeps filling up. I've drained it twice and it continues to fill up. I don't have a valve between the tank fill and city water. It has two seperated connections. 
Any ideas ? My first thoughts are is it has to be a check valve that has gone bad.


----------



## LEN (Jan 3, 2016)

Only two ways water can travel from the fresh water hookup and the tank that I know of. One a hookup that goes to to the fresh water system in the RV that has a valve that fails and allows water to go to the fresh tank when set on house, and you have said you have two hookups so that one is out. Two the check vale for the water pump is allowing the fresh water into the tank. There maybe a valve that can be closed to eliminate this, it will be between the fresh tank and the pump.

LEN


----------

